# Please help! my job is on the line...



## norcali215 (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay, long story short my boss has laid me off because  the warehouse I manage and another one of his warehouses that I have nothing to do with came down with a serious plant illness and we can't figure out - There is still an opportunity to get my job back, right now I'm working for free trying to figure out how to heal the plants. It's really nothing I did (I don't think), and if it is someone please tell me. I will attach some pictures. This "disease" started with a few plants (a particular strain we brought into our grow room). Then it seemed to spread onto another strain, then another strain, until eventually my entire grow room was infected. This entire time I Was trying different things, I Was trying uping the Magnesium if our nutrients, I just started trying flushing out with epsom salt water. I've looked under a microscope for bugs I don't see any. The weird part, is my warehouse uses a drip system with groban 8x8 cubes, and the other infected warehouse uses a flood and drain vital system which is completely different with organic nutrients. My original thought was that this was a contagious disease, but my boss didn't believe me, now they are started to wonder if my original intuition was correct. We are stumped, and my boss has been doing this for a long time, SOMEONE SAVE MY LIVELIHOOD!!!! Symptoms are... Curly leaves, lime colered tops, stunted growth, weird flowering patterns, purpleish stems....


----------



## Couchlocked (Nov 29, 2011)

That almost looks like the lights went out.


----------



## Wetdog (Dec 1, 2011)

2 different places, 2 different systems, etc., etc.

Sounds more like a contagion than anything else, especially getting transmitted from one place to another, different strains.

Have no idea what though. Sorry.

Wet


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2011)

I see over nute..PH imballance  as well as over watering...


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2011)

norcali215 said:
			
		

> Okay, long story short my boss has laid me off because the warehouse I manage and another one of his warehouses that I have nothing to do with came down with a serious plant illness and we can't figure out - There is still an opportunity to get my job back, right now I'm working for free trying to figure out how to heal the plants. It's really nothing I did (I don't think), and if it is someone please tell me. I will attach some pictures. This "disease" started with a few plants (a particular strain we brought into our grow room). Then it seemed to spread onto another strain, then another strain, until eventually my entire grow room was infected. This entire time I Was trying different things, I Was trying uping the Magnesium if our nutrients, I just started trying flushing out with epsom salt water. I've looked under a microscope for bugs I don't see any. The weird part, is my warehouse uses a drip system with groban 8x8 cubes, and the other infected warehouse uses a flood and drain vital system which is completely different with organic nutrients. My original thought was that this was a contagious disease, but my boss didn't believe me, now they are started to wonder if my original intuition was correct. We are stumped, and my boss has been doing this for a long time, SOMEONE SAVE MY LIVELIHOOD!!!! Symptoms are... Curly leaves, lime colered tops, stunted growth, weird flowering patterns, purpleish stems....


 


Wheres my Manners....

Welcome to MarrP world....:48:


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 3, 2011)

You and your "boss" should be fired.

If growing is your livelyhood....then I would start putting in applications at McDonalds.


I love it....another one bites the dust.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 3, 2011)

Before I get blasted...here are my thoughts.

There are WAY too many people posing as Medicinal growers running big shows and pumping out swag. If a issue shows itself, they are lost.

To me, you shouldn't have took on such a big show with limited knowledge.


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 3, 2011)

Did the problems in the other grow room start with same new strain that you introduced to the room and then work its way around?  

Its crazy how many horror stories I have read and experienced myself about people getting clones from a friend and then getting spider mites or some fungus or disease.  I have come to realize that I like starting from seed and everybody else can keep their crappy infested clones.


----------



## getnasty (Dec 5, 2011)

Hal-

If you aren't going to be helpful, why bother posting? Curious.




-nasty


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 5, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> Hal-
> 
> If you aren't going to be helpful, why bother posting? Curious.
> 
> ...


 
getnasty   Was your reply helpful???


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 5, 2011)

Im with NorCalHal the plants look appalling as does the room they are in and tbh he fired you yet he has been growing long time yet he dont know what the problem is.
He needs firing too.
Pmsl.
T4


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't blast Nasty guys...I understand.


Simply put bro, there are ALOT of "growers" out here in Cali that are giving legit growers a bad name, like the OP. They run HUGE shows ( dude said he is involved in 2 warehouse grows) and pump out b grade swag infested with bugs, grown like ****, and try to pass it off at the dispensaries as "high grade medicine". The Dispensaries don't want it, so it hits the streets.
I see it time and again.

If you are running a bigger show, you better be on your game, and not reduced to going online to ask strangers to troubleshoot thier investment.

I have no sympathy for folks that jump in projects over thier heads. They saw the possibility of money, not the love of the plant.

Big difference. Love the Plant first, Great herb will follow.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 5, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Don't blast Nasty guys...I understand.
> 
> 
> Simply put bro, there are ALOT of "growers" out here in Cali that are giving legit growers a bad name, like the OP. They run HUGE shows ( dude said he is involved in 2 warehouse grows) and pump out b grade swag infested with bugs, grown like ****, and try to pass it off at the dispensaries as "high grade medicine". The Dispensaries don't want it, so it hits the streets.
> ...


 

This descirbes perfectly another thread going on this site,  one where if we point out the obvious we will be threatened to be banned, oh well just pointing out what i have noticed.


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 6, 2011)

????


----------



## Leanna (Dec 7, 2011)

YAY! Norcalhal!     Love, love love... That's Right!  






			
				NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Don't blast Nasty guys...I understand.
> 
> 
> Simply put bro, there are ALOT of "growers" out here in Cali that are giving legit growers a bad name, like the OP. They run HUGE shows ( dude said he is involved in 2 warehouse grows) and pump out b grade swag infested with bugs, grown like ****, and try to pass it off at the dispensaries as "high grade medicine". The Dispensaries don't want it, so it hits the streets.
> ...


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 7, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> This descirbes perfectly another thread going on this site,  one where if we point out the obvious we will be threatened to be banned, oh well just pointing out what i have noticed.




joined same day as well.......:icon_smile:


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

Youch, Looks like Norcalhal should be managing them warehouses.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 8, 2011)

Leanna said:
			
		

> YAY! Norcalhal!     Love, love love... That's Right!




Loving the plants is a good start, knowing how to treat them will get you to the finish, though! I've a lot to learn and wouldn't even come near to considering myself anything more than a novice, at best.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Dec 8, 2011)

I cant see the pics enough to help  (cell phone-small screen) the curling could be catapillars nesting...?  
You all shouldn't be upset with NCHal. He was blunt, but he is right. I started growing because of crappy, potentially  _dangerous_ (mold/disease/spiked) weed available on the streets. I don't think anyone without extensive knowledge should supply dispensaries or sell. This was a big grow (2warehouses!). It's not like the question was from a newbie growing at home and asking for help- I know for a fact NCHal would help if that was the case.  that crap might be on the streets soon, and your friend or kid might end up smoking it. That should make everyone mad. Welcome Norcali215, you are better off without that job. Work for mickyD's and learn to grow here if you want to learn properly.


----------



## Wetdog (Dec 9, 2011)

Heh

1 post from the OP and he hasn't been back?

Oh well.

Wet


----------



## mountain man (Dec 13, 2011)

Must be Leanna's friend. (big help, big grow, big problems)


----------

